# Help With Hemmys! PLEASE!! In Severe Pain



## 21719 (Jul 11, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. I know this is rediculous but, I never had hemmys before, and I have had them for 8 days! I have been using the Peperation H cream and the wipes, but it is hurting so bad I had to take a vicadin that I had left over to relieve the pain. How long does it usually take to go away. Please help!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Acupuncture can provide very quick and often lasting relief from hemorrhoids--at least with one or 2 types of them I've seen. It's really amazing [why they didn't teach us this in med school really makes me furious...!]. And no, they don't put the needle anywhere near there.


----------

